# Loud Cruze engine



## kenk1120 (Dec 10, 2019)

2015 Chevy Cruze making a loud engine noise that started last night. Oil level is good but I just can’t pin
Point it . Any ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## kenk1120 (Dec 10, 2019)

Also I forgot to mention, it is throwing no codes


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Is it idling funny? Shaking? I can't really tell from here.

It sounds sort of like a sticky lifter, but it's not super pronounced from my end.


----------



## kenk1120 (Dec 10, 2019)

It doesn’t shake but it is at idle but no change in RPMs. Seems to do it in the morning and once you drive it, it stops


----------



## Crunch (Jan 25, 2020)

It's probably the purge solenoid. My 2013 eco did it and I could really hear it in a fast food drive through. I replaced it no more noise. Hope this helps


----------



## kenk1120 (Dec 10, 2019)

Now it is shaking and then stalled


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

take the "ecotec" cover off, put your finger over the "dish" looking thing with a hole on it, covering that lil hole. If the engine changed idle/sound then its the valve cover. Might get a P0171 or a bunch of other codes soon. If thats not it, the purge valve solenoid might be bad, its the barrel looking thing on top of the intake manifold close to the firewall.


----------

